
The Bitcoin Machine: 21 Levers that move it's price - csentropy
https://medium.com/portal-finance/the-21-levers-moving-bitcoin-price-part-i-329bfa97c9dd
======
geoburke
I don't think most people will care about censorship resistance until it's too
late

------
manojdv
well written

